# Two New Styles



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 31, 2016)

Flat and Flat Dark have been added as themes for you to select.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JOwen (Dec 31, 2016)

How to access?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 31, 2016)

At the bottom of the page you'll see Default Style.

Click on it and you'll be able to select another. I'm partial to Flat.


----------



## arapahoepark (Dec 31, 2016)

Oh nice! I was going to ask if we could personalize it. Now flat feels like the old board. I'm nostalgic.


----------



## jw (Dec 31, 2016)

Thank you!

The Flat Dark style is very comfortable and enhances board perusal for my eyes to a great degree.


----------



## Cymro (Dec 31, 2016)

Fat Dark is an enhancement, I was happy with the old system but the flat black is great. Getting used to the new format.


----------



## Edward (Dec 31, 2016)

Thanks. Trying 'Flat' for a while.


----------



## RobertBruce (Dec 31, 2016)

Cymro said:


> Fat black is an enhancement, I was happy with the old system but the flat black is great. Getting used to the new format.


Agree. The Flat Black/Dark is very welcome.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 31, 2016)

Rich, is there a way to change the default font in the Default theme for my posts? That is, not to change it for everyone, but so that whenever I post, I don't have to use the font-family tags?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 31, 2016)

Joshua said:


> Thank you!
> 
> The Flat Dark style is very comfortable and enhances board perusal for my eyes to a great degree.


Yes, yes. Welcome to the dark side.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 31, 2016)

fredtgreco said:


> Rich, is there a way to change the default font in the Default theme for my posts? That is, not to change it for everyone, but so that whenever I post, I don't have to use the font-family tags?


Fred,

I'm not sure I know how to answer this. What font-family tags are your forced to use? I've never been presented with the optoin.


----------

